# Low dust brake pads?



## Bwomp969 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm going to be doing brakes On my jetta this weekend and I hate my current brake pads because they put out so much brake dust 
Any recommendations?


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## eliotkb (Mar 1, 2005)

ebc green stuff


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

Hawk PC


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

eliotkb said:


> ebc green stuff


Green Stuff's aren't low dust. You want Red Stuff's for that.

http://www.ebcbrakes.com/automotive/index.shtml


----------



## eliotkb (Mar 1, 2005)

OddJobb said:


> Green Stuff's aren't low dust. You want Red Stuff's for that.


fair enough but they are definitely lower dust than oem, pbr and many others. however, redstuff is also suggested for use over 200hp. you know a 1.8t is far off that mark with minimal bolt ons.


----------



## DC Jetta Guy (Jul 31, 2004)

Hawk Performance Ceramic or Akebono Euro Ceramic. Have them on both of my cars.


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

anything ceramic will have less dust than the other types


----------

